# hey i'm a newbie



## terri (Nov 23, 2007)

i'm new here just thought i would introduce myself i'm a stay at home mom to 4 kids and a house full of animals


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! What kind of animals (besides cat(s))??

We'll be wanting pictures, too, when you get a chance.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be great!


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2007)

i have 2 bengals (cheeto spotter)
1 rat terrier (bella)
2 anoles (barbie lizzy)
2 firebelly toads ( greeny muddy)
5 hermit crabs (mr.crabs,larry boy,beeker,jethro,hermie)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Terri. Look forward to seeing pictures of your pet family :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome from my gang to yours!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome from me & my crew!


----------

